# Hard times and indoor golf simulators



## memorex88 (Apr 8, 2006)

Well I just can't justify paying these high prices during this hard times.

Friends and I usually play a round or 2 this time of year at Golf o max but the rates are quite high to justify this anymore.

It costs $31.00 plus taxes = $35.00! Hell I pay $38.00 for a round at my golf course which includes electric cart! For $38.00 I'm entertained for ~5 hours (counting the 1/2 to 1 hour 19th hole)but on the indoor simulator it's half that!

Does anyone else use these in the winter and how much do you pay, so I can forward the info and see if they can cut us a break, or close the doors cause there is less and less people going there due to the recession.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

i've never used one of these, do they give you a realistic round ? or do your shoot magically go striaghter and longer?


----------



## memorex88 (Apr 8, 2006)

Surtees said:


> i've never used one of these, do they give you a realistic round ? or do your shoot magically go striaghter and longer?


Oh it's very realistic right down to your slice 
You use your equipment and all.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

do you hit a ball into a net or is it one of them balls on a stick? Do you get to see the ball flight throught the air? do you get a virtal caddy?


----------



## memorex88 (Apr 8, 2006)

Surtees said:


> do you hit a ball into a net or is it one of them balls on a stick? Do you get to see the ball flight throught the air? do you get a virtal caddy?


WOW all these questions heheh.

You hit the ball against a thick canvas screen that has a projection of the virtual golf course your playing on. Just like you were there. It's very realistic with natural sounds too.

Have a look here.



.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm looking through the site now i watched the launch vid knowing my luck I'd hit the ball into the screen and it would bounce back and hit me hehehe


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

At least this way when you hit it in the rough you don't have to search for you ball.


----------



## memorex88 (Apr 8, 2006)

Surtees said:


> I'm looking through the site now i watched the launch vid knowing my luck I'd hit the ball into the screen and it would bounce back and hit me hehehe


no that won't happen cause the canvas is loose enough that the ball just drops. I've been going to these simulators for over 10 years now and it's totally safe.

Yet their prices has risen to be more that a real round of golf!

I don't go much anymore.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

you would think that you'd have to pay more here them you would a course sure they had to buy the equipment but they don't have a the maintance issues a real course has


----------



## memorex88 (Apr 8, 2006)

You can't beat going to a real course that's for sure and your right, there is no maintenance. 

They will see a drop in business I'm sure, and it's directly due to their prices. I hope they don't go out of business.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

it's alway a problem when a bussiness runs itself out of bussiness due to pricing


----------

